# 1939 Mercury??



## Bob W (Jan 20, 2014)

One of my biking friends posted this picture on FB.  It belongs to his mom who is 85 and she got at age 11.  We are thinking it is around 1939.  Is there any way to prove the age of the bike.  I looks to be a nice bike in really decent shape since it was kept in a dry shed most of the time.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 20, 2014)

That sounds about right, I'm sure someone on here could confirm this for you.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 20, 2014)

That is a really nice mercury for sure you got there with that paint scheme ive never seen before . That bike in that condition you got is worth some nice money!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2014)

1939-41 I believe. Pretty nice, though a lit tank model would fetch a bit more moola. Bet it'll clean up nice.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, this is an awesome bike. Not the typical "mom's old bike" that turns up on here; this is a real find. He'd likely find a buyer on here if he was interested in selling.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 20, 2014)

*Mercury*

Hi Bob,
   Please let your friend know that I am interested in buying the Mercury if he is interested in selling it. I can get to Scranton in 90 minutes.
 Thanks, Wayne

wayneadam@ptd.net


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 20, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi Bob,
> Please let your friend know that I am interested in buying the Mercury if he is interested in selling it. I can get to Scranton in 90 minutes.
> Thanks, Wayne
> 
> wayneadam@ptd.net




Damn wayne...you can get there in 90 minutes or less ...what do you drive a ZR1 corvette lol!!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 20, 2014)

*Hi George*

Hey George ( Goldengreek).  
    I am just over the border from PA by the GAP. I get lots of my bikes from that area.
Just thought I would post my request in the forum to stake the first claim.
   Also, my Corvette is a 1978 L-48, so it's not quite as fast as the newer ones, but it is really pretty!

Help me out fellow CABERS, I really want this Mercury...You know how I love the ladies!.................Wayne


----------



## Bob W (Jan 21, 2014)

*Thanks*



Wayne Adam said:


> Hi Bob,
> Please let your friend know that I am interested in buying the Mercury if he is interested in selling it. I can get to Scranton in 90 minutes.
> Thanks, Wayne
> 
> wayneadam@ptd.net




Thanks, If he was selling it I would for sure be making and offer!   I was thinking it was a find as well..


----------



## jkent (Jan 21, 2014)

No he flies his private airplane. DUH! 

JKent


----------



## RustyK (Jan 21, 2014)

Finding it with the tank is a bloody miracle!


----------



## skindel (Jan 21, 2014)

*awsome bike*

more important than knowing the exact year is letting them know the value so it doesn't get handed down to a kid to destroy or worse like so many older people get "Scammed" then make sure that basket can't do any damage if it hasn't already--a basket is what busted my twin40 lens (before i got it)


----------



## Bob W (Jan 21, 2014)

*For sure!*



skindel said:


> more important than knowing the exact year is letting them know the value so it doesn't get handed down to a kid to destroy or worse like so many older people get "Scammed" then make sure that basket can't do any damage if it hasn't already--a basket is what busted my twin40 lens (before i got it)




I was looking at that basket and was thinking it was not original but from what I can see that came with the bike,  I think they are ugly myself but if it was original they might want to keep it.  I the the bike is safe from being destroyed,  the owners son wants to preserve it and he knows it has a value more than money.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 21, 2014)

I love those curved seat tubes!! I have a men's Sears Collegiate with it.

In the 1970's, Schwinn made one. I had two of them, called the Schwinn Sprint. Pretty cool looking.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 21, 2014)

Here's one of the Sprints I had...


----------



## cptnhwdy69 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice bike,39-41 Mercury Pacemaker.Looks great=]


----------

